# Way of the Warrior



## grumpywolfman (Jul 6, 2012)

I came across a Discovery Channel special called 'Way of the Warrior' that was uploaded on a Youtube channel that I think you guys might enjoy. There are five parts to the special that cover the origins of Karate, training methods of Combat KI, and Ninpo. 

 http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL79F59B6797EF80C1


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 6, 2012)

EDIT: Ah, damn, different one. Sorry.


----------



## lma (Sep 3, 2012)

at start was he in Okinawa or America?


----------



## Seizan (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Folks,

This starts off on Okinawa, with a view of Toyama Seiko Sensei opening Sandairyu (Sanseiryu) and the Zankyokai group (me and my students) performing kata at Zakimi Jooshi (Castle Ruins Park) in Summer 2000.  The rest of the Okinawan segment shows the Meibukan Dojo in Chatan, and more UechiRyu at Zakimi Jooshi.  I have the long grey hair and my wife has long black hair; we alternate leading with goorie (commands) in kata.  Shinjo Kiyohide Sensei and his students perform kata, demonstrate breaking, and show some great UechiRyu fighting technique.

The rest of the video was taken in Mainland Japan, Hawaii, and the USA, and feature the performers cited earlier.

Much important stuff was left on the cutting room floor.  In the end we were frustrated that only the action was used and the philosophy, history, etc. was discarded.  The assignment was to make a sensational "Wow!" show for general public viewers, not a real informational documentary-type video that might be of little interest to other than MA practitioners...


----------

